# Converting cable steering to tiller



## Gamecock89

hey guys. I bought a Yamaha 50 2 stroke to go on my skiff build but after reconsidering the setup I am thinking I need to go tiller instead of cables. The boat is pretty small (14.6). Adding a console is just going to take up too much room and the further along in the build I go, the simpler I want the boat to be. Anybody have any insight into the conversion of cable to tiller for these motors?? I'm in the charleston area and Hankel marine gave me a price of $800 for the parts and 3 hours of labor @ $110/hr!!!!!! It took me a while to find the motor at a good price so I'm a little scared to sell it and start a new motor search for a tiller version.
All help appreciated


----------



## fatalbert43

Gamecock89 said:


> hey guys. I bought a Yamaha 50 2 stroke to go on my skiff build but after reconsidering the setup I am thinking I need to go tiller instead of cables. The boat is pretty small (14.6). Adding a console is just going to take up too much room and the further along in the build I go, the simpler I want the boat to be. Anybody have any insight into the conversion of cable to tiller for these motors?? I'm in the charleston area and Hankel marine gave me a price of $800 for the parts and 3 hours of labor @ $110/hr!!!!!! It took me a while to find the motor at a good price so I'm a little scared to sell it and start a new motor search for a tiller version.
> All help appreciated


I just converted my 50TLR recently. Its an easy job and any seni-mechanically incline person can do it. I got it changed out in about 3hrs. Parts cost me about $500, but I bot a deal on the tiller handle locally. Boats.net price is $431 for the new style tiller handle and $142 for the fitting kit.
You will need the tiller handle base assembly and the fitting kit specific to your motor. when looking for the parts you need to look at the "Rigging" parts catagory. http://www.boats.net/parts/search/Yamaha/Outboard/2006 and Later/Rigging/parts.html

What year and model is your motor?
If you have any questions feel free to contact me and I can help.


----------



## fatalbert43

Also, if you have an older 50hp it might end up much cheaper because the old style tiller handles are fairly easy and cheap to find.


----------



## Gamecock89

Motor is 2002 model


----------



## fatalbert43

Looks like that year came with the older style tiller handle. But it shows that kit as obsolete, so I'm guessing the new style would work too but I'd call a Yamaha dealer and verify before ordering.

However if you went with the older style it would be much cheaper and I don't think you'd need the extra fitting kit either. There are several on eBay used or maybe even new. If that doesn't work, then I know Marine Connection Liquidators had 2 or 3 on the shelf last time I was there. Be sure to haggle the price with them and they will typically match other used part prices. I'd bet you could get a good used one for $200 or less. And the older style seems more conducive for a tiller extension since the T&T switch isn't on the very end of the handle.
I'm attaching a picture of each style. Top pic is the new style and bottom pic is the older style.


----------



## Gamecock89

Thanks fatal! I'll look into those options.


----------



## mike_soedi

fatalbert43 said:


> Looks like that year came with the older style tiller handle. But it shows that kit as obsolete, so I'm guessing the new style would work too but I'd call a Yamaha dealer and verify before ordering.
> 
> However if you went with the older style it would be much cheaper and I don't think you'd need the extra fitting kit either. There are several on eBay used or maybe even new. If that doesn't work, then I know Marine Connection Liquidators had 2 or 3 on the shelf last time I was there. Be sure to haggle the price with them and they will typically match other used part prices. I'd bet you could get a good used one for $200 or less. And the older style seems more conducive for a tiller extension since the T&T switch isn't on the very end of the handle.
> I'm attaching a picture of each style. Top pic is the new style and bottom pic is the older style.


is this still availeble


----------



## Cosmin Dumitru

fatalbert43 said:


> Looks like that year came with the older style tiller handle. But it shows that kit as obsolete, so I'm guessing the new style would work too but I'd call a Yamaha dealer and verify before ordering.
> 
> However if you went with the older style it would be much cheaper and I don't think you'd need the extra fitting kit either. There are several on eBay used or maybe even new. If that doesn't work, then I know Marine Connection Liquidators had 2 or 3 on the shelf last time I was there. Be sure to haggle the price with them and they will typically match other used part prices. I'd bet you could get a good used one for $200 or less. And the older style seems more conducive for a tiller extension since the T&T switch isn't on the very end of the handle.
> I'm attaching a picture of each style. Top pic is the new style and bottom pic is the older style.


Hi mate!
Do you have a link to order everything what is in the second picture ?
thanks


----------

